# Super Bowl Wager



## bobbya08

Any eagles fans want to place a wager on the Super Bowl? I’m thinking a $50 or $75 sampler. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

bobbya08 said:


> Any eagles fans want to place a wager on the Super Bowl? I'm thinking a $50 or $75 sampler.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You taking the eagles?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

MattT said:


> You taking the eagles?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


No the patriots

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowdogg

This is very tempting

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

I wouldn't bet this game with my worst enemies money.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

Straight up?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Ya straight up. If he can’t cover I’ll cover...box for box! I like the way you roll Bobby!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPuffer

Who needs Vegas when you got puff forums?


----------



## bobbya08

Straight up no spread or anything. Any takers?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

GOT14U said:


> Ya straight up. If he can't cover I'll cover...box for box! I like the way you roll Bobby!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the backup but I'm sure I could dig around and find something to cover this wager lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

UBC03 said:


> I wouldn't bet this game with my worst enemies money.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Don't be scared

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Shadowdogg said:


> This is very tempting
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


Well let's make a bet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger0282

Go Falcons!!!!


----------



## selpo

Ranger0282 said:


> Go Falcons!!!!


Time to lay off the moonshine David!:vs_laugh:


----------



## GOT14U

bobbya08 said:


> Thanks for the backup but I'm sure I could dig around and find something to cover this wager lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol...for sure. I should bet you just in case! Lmao

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Okay if no one takes this by tomorrow at 4:00 pm AZ time I got you dude! I need to have something riding on this game either way! Plus I’ve been wanting to bomb you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

This whole , Foles /Wentz, storyline has me wondering. What happens if Foles wins? How do you go from mvp to backup next season?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowdogg

bobbya08 said:


> Well let's make a bet
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok brother.. Lets go, ill take your bet. $50 worth of sticks for the eagles...

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Shadowdogg said:


> Ok brother.. Lets go, ill take your bet. $50 worth of sticks for the eagles...
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


Sucker...oh by the way he likes lanceros...just sayin! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1

$50.00 that’ll buy a lot of grape swishers...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Shadowdogg said:


> Ok brother.. Lets go, ill take your bet. $50 worth of sticks for the eagles...
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


Sounds good. Good luck

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

UBC03 said:


> This whole , Foles /Wentz, storyline has me wondering. What happens if Foles wins? How do you go from mvp to backup next season?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I'm thinking he gets a nice big contract next year from somebody.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

bobbya08 said:


> I'm thinking he gets a nice big contract next year from somebody.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No doubt.. The NFL always likes a "storyline" for the big game. That's why I think the iggles have a shot.. But it's hard to beat Brady, Bill, and Bob..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Here is my wager, Bobby ends up buying his wife more Patriots stuff after the game ...haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gummy Jones

Bobby must be low
Bomb Bobby?


----------



## Shadowdogg

bobbya08 said:


> Sounds good. Good luck
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same to you brother

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Gummy Jones said:


> Bobby must be low
> Bomb Bobby?


No don't bomb me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowdogg

Gummy Jones said:


> Bobby must be low
> Bomb Bobby?


Trust me if I lose he'll get a bomb...

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

bobbya08 said:


> No don't bomb me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:wink2:


----------



## Champagne InHand

UBC03 said:


> No doubt.. The NFL always likes a "storyline" for the big game. That's why I think the iggles have a shot.. But it's hard to beat Brady, Bill, and Bob..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


You forgot the refs on that Pat line up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

UBC03 said:


> This whole , Foles /Wentz, storyline has me wondering. What happens if Foles wins? How do you go from mvp to backup next season?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


He gets traded for a huge payday. I've always liked Foles and was surprised when he didn't succeed in the league


----------



## Champagne InHand

Westside Threat said:


> He gets traded for a huge payday. I've always liked Foles and was surprised when he didn't succeed in the league


It's not Foles. It's Andy Reid. He's so lucky to have come back under a different coach. I feel so bad for Alex Smith. With ARbhaving a lot to do with whom the Chiefs acquired over the past few years, doesn't add up to a deep, healthy roster. Watching this past playoff game, you wonder, if they expect Smith to win a playoff game solo. Being a fan and following him through college, I knew he was smart and talented. The guy came into the 49ers head office after a demolishing 1st year and offered to have his 1st round draft contract redone, because he can't win, with nobody to throw to. Frank Gore was injured most of that first season. Because of this they acquired Crabtree and Ginn Jr. Ginn Jr is finally paying off, at least for NOLA but no other first choice has done this and no other will in the future.

Reid drafted Noles. Sadly he has a bad record of managing the game, the clock or adjusting at the half. His teams score well, but only in the first half as he stops the momentum and opts to try and hold, yet the defenses just got worn down and busted up.

I was glad the Titans won out as the Steelers would have broke a solo Smith, playing with mostly new guys and bench warmers.

This is a Cinderella story for Noles. He's good, but not Brady good. He will need the entire team. If the iggles trade him and keep Wentz, I hope it's not a banishment to a team like the Browns or even the Bills. I wasn't bummed that Smith went to KC, but the Vikings, had they not been so short sighted with AP, could have moved much closer, and sooner to challenge the Packers.

I don't want to see a guy give everything and then end up commentating, a la Tony Romo, who gets enormous criticism, but he was a lot like Big Ben and played with big injuries because of bad team management. He's lucky to be out of the big D.

Anyhow those are my takes of Noles. I wish him well. I hope he has a great game, but the Pats are perennial monsters that just seem to get better as the season rolls on. It's hard not to bet on them, even if I really don't like them.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

Did I really just take the Eagles on this one?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

MattT said:


> Did I really just take the Eagles on this one?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Lmao

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

GOT14U said:


> Lmao
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/quote @bobbya08 Go ahead and send me your address so I can start packing this thing up and get it in the mail....You'll probably be smoking them by halftime.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

MattT said:


> GOT14U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lmao
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/quote @bobbya08 Go ahead and send me your address so I can start packing this thing up and get it in the mail....You'll probably be smoking them by halftime.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Lol you never know what can happen.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## GOT14U

What’s the saying...a fool is separated from his money...blah blah blah....all in fun I’m a pats fan bud


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

Now I'm really regretting this wager...Did Goodell really just compare the NFL to WWE in terms of it being "set up".






Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

This is the link I meant to share.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowdogg

I have 2 favorite teams.. My main team is the Steelers, after that my secondary team is whoever is playing the Patriots that night.. hahaha 

#1 Eagles fan for a Night!!!!!


----------



## BigPuffer

Shadowdogg said:


> I have 2 favorite teams.. My main team is the Steelers, after that my secondary team is whoever is playing the Patriots that night.. hahaha
> 
> #1 Eagles fan for a Night!!!!!


I want to help and pray for you and your team...but I bet a fair amount of shots with my friend that the patriots going to win sooo GO PATRIOTS!!!


----------



## bobbya08

Game Day!!! Go Pats lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Loving this. Brady is trying to hold people together as a good veteran should but that bench has a load of doubting faces. 

Will there be a huge Belichick pep talk and have the team back in the game or is this payback for ‘04. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPuffer

@Shadowdogg is getting paid!!!


----------



## Shadowdogg

BigPuffer said:


> @Shadowdogg is getting paid!!!


Haha Haha. Game isn't over yet.. But I sure hope so

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowdogg

FG good and ill be happy.. Lol

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowdogg

Shadowdogg said:


> FG good and ill be happy.. Lol
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


HECK YEA!!!

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Congrats brother I’ll be home Tuesday and have your package in the mail Wednesday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

bobbya08 said:


> Congrats brother I'll be home Tuesday and have your package in the mail Wednesday.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Always pure class Bobby. Brady was still freaking amazing with a gimp hand. Can't fault him.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowdogg

bobbya08 said:


> Congrats brother I'll be home Tuesday and have your package in the mail Wednesday.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds good brother.. Address in my profile.. Great game either way...

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Shadowdogg said:


> Sounds good brother.. Address in my profile.. Great game either way...
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


Package is on the way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowdogg

bobbya08 said:


> Package is on the way.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you Sir.. looking forward to it...


----------



## MattT

It seems that @bobbya08 has taken his aggression out on me. I had fully intended to pay up on our little side bet, but the Eagles came through. Killer 5er man. Probably one of the better ones I've ever received.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

MattT said:


> It seems that @bobbya08 has taken his aggression out on me. I had fully intended to pay up on our little side bet, but the Eagles came through. Killer 5er man. Probably one of the better ones I've ever received.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


A bet is a bet. I lost and paid up buddy. Glad they made it safe and sound. Enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowdogg

Been busy the last couple days but my winnings came in too. Thanks brother..









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Shadowdogg said:


> Been busy the last couple days but my winnings came in too. Thanks brother..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


Glad they made it safe and sound. Enjoy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

